# Mounting rear strut tower bar. B-14



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

On the b-14 where does the rear strut bar mount up. Want to maybe buy one depending on where the install is. And i am too lazy to wait til i get home. So if someone does not mind where does it go?
I am assuming trunk but dont know exactly where? Will it be majorly in the way?
Thanks


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

It goes in the trunk on top of the shock towers. It sits about 6 inches above the floor and 6 inches behind the seat. So you will lose this space. Not too bad though.


----------

